# Woodworking Youtube videos



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Inspired by Steve Ramsey I thought I would start doing a weekly video on Youtube also. I don't have the woodworking expertise and humor as Steve and others have by a long shot, but just wanted to share my scrollsawing and other shop fun. Mine will be more just sharing my projects and ideas. I'm new to this so not sure how it all works. But I did a quick 9 second video and uploaded it. Just wanted to share and get advice on doing woodworking videos, what to do and not do, sound and lighting, etc. Thanks!

Woodworking and more with Marty:


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Marty … well I was able to open it. And watch it too. So I guess you got it figured out!


----------

